# Changing PRS CE-24 stock pickups



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just love the way my new CE-24 plays and feels and I _loved_ the sound of it until our first rehearsal after our drummer returned from vacation. No matter what pickup position or volume level I played at, whenever I went to solo, the PRS got lost in the mix. I thought, "WTF?" and plugged in my Strat. It just jumped to the front when I soloed. Back to the PRS....lost in the mix. I have to assume that it is the stock pups. So, my question to all of you PRS guys is, what are the best replacement pups out there, in your experience?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Its not just the humbuckers in general? I always have way more problems 'cutting through' with humbuckers rather than single coils. Do you have another humbucker equipped guitar that you can try instead of the PRS?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Its not just the humbuckers in general? I always have way more problems 'cutting through' with humbuckers rather than single coils. Do you have another humbucker equipped guitar that you can try instead of the PRS?


Yeah, I tried my Tele Deluxe (stock wide-range humbuckers) as well and it jumped to the front just like the Strat. Go figure.


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

I owned a PRS in the 90s and found the same thing. If you're switching out pickups look for something unpotted and with a lower impedance (7k on the neck to about 8k on the bridge) the hotter the pickup the more high end gets dropped and more midrange starts coming through the mix which can make it muddy and lifeless. Unpotted because you'll get more harmonic content and sparkle. I would also suggest Alnico5 magnets.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a PRS CE22 which I bought used, and the pickups had already been replaced with Seymour Duncans. I never liked those pickups and replaced them with a set from JS Moore - his V59 set. Great tone and a great match for that guitar. If you contact him he'll help you with the pickup selection:

http://www.tonefordays.com/


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for your input, guys. I have a line on a set of PRS 57/08s that I may pull the trigger on. I've read great things about them.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've never changed out pickups in my PRS' - but I do know some of their pickups are a hassle depending on if your guitar has the 5-way rotary or not.

Here's the info from prsguitars.com regarding which ones will work with which (as of sometime in 2009);

http://www.prsguitars.com/pickups/PRS_Pickup_Specs2009.pdf


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

exact same thing I feel about the SD P90s in my godin, Like to replace them with something with more Brightness to them...I feel im always cranking on the treble on the amp with them.


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

you guys might want to try (if you haven't already):

1. installing 1Meg pots to brighten the sound up. 
2. Switch out the plastic nut for bone or graphite
3. don't use long patch chords which increases capacitance and chokes the high end.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks tony, I will try the nut and pot solutions....

i was thinking on getting a graphtech supercharger kit for the godin acutally.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Steve Adams said:


> thanks tony, I will try the nut and pot solutions....
> 
> i was thinking on getting a graphtech supercharger kit for the godin acutally.


I have a brand new set of 57/08s on the way. I'll let you know how they work out. :smile:


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

TonyD, the one meg pot would be for the tone control right?


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

Steve Adams said:


> TonyD, the one meg pot would be for the tone control right?


not necessarily, try it as the volume pot first.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Really? never thought that would break out some highs like using it for tone...but hey its not expensive and its very easy to do so nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I finally got the set of PRS 57/08 pickups I bought from a member of BirdsandMoons.










I pulled the stock ones out last night and got these wired up by about 1AM. I was too tired to try them out last night but just spent all morning playing the guitar and....these pickups are* freaking awesome!!!*.largetongue
In full humbucking mode they simply sound amazing. The sonic depth and clarity are beyond anything I can ever recall hearing and when I put some overdrive on them they bite like mad. In split coil mode, they have a very nice Strat sound, though they lose a little volume. But the clarity is still there. I can't wait to take them to rehearsal later today to see how they work in the mix.
Anyway, here's a pic of the guitar with the new pups( before I go back and play it some more).


----------

